# Grade the Knicks Offseason



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Moves:

NBA Draft:
#8 Channing Frye
#21 Nate Robinson
#30 David Lee

Traded Kurt Thomas for Q-Rich and Nate.

Signed Center Jerome James to a 5-year, 30-million dollar deal

Signed Coach Larry Brown to a 5-year 50-million dollar deal.

Waived Forward Jerome Williams as a part of the amnesty provision.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I give them a D becasue of Jerome James- us Sonic fans had to take 3 yrs of crap from him, and it seemed like he was projected to breakout every year.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I give him a B. This assumes an A+ is for getting Dwight Howard, Amare, Lebron, etc.

He got one of the best coaches in the game, quirky personality not withstanding, and he got a rebuilding team three draft picks (none of which I expect to be stars).

A "good" job that bolsters the team, but far from assures it's future.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

C: like all the moves but Jerome James


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

You just cannot Grade the Draft until you see them play and develop-----

Veteran Player moves?....the Q/KT trade was a negative...big time---adressed a NON-NEED...plus added another guard in that trade(Nate...who I really like...but....)....James---an absolute DESPERATION MOVE---in retrospect, they could have done the same thing for less money---Booth and others are/were available for less AFTER James was signed. 6 Years at Mid level and up bucks(6 mil?) is too big a comment for this Confirmed Stiff!!!!!!

Looks like a Dplus to Cplus....it could get better based upon development of Frye(I don't see a #8 pick there!) and Lee(who's an intriguing combo forward).


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I gave the Knicks a B+,but would have given them an A if they could have traded Q for Kwame...I think Kwame Breaks out this year...

Zeke held out long enough for Brown which is deserving of a B right there..

Everyones *****es about the signing of J james,but #%^&*& Diop the Flop is actually getting paid to play basketball,Hunter commanded 4 mil+ so James is paid in line..just too dam long...

The draft was above expectations,when you throw in Nate....


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I gave then a straight big because they got some decent players and yes they should have gotten Kwame - (but we have him ). I think they can make the playoffs - 42 wins


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

A- 

i like IT's moves for the most part, and some moves look better as time went by.

the only thing that may come back to haunt is if JJ cant play and frye is slow to develop....outside of that its been pretty close to perfection and the worst case scenerio isn't very likely imo.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> the only thing that may come back to haunt is if JJ cant play and frye is slow to develop...


Don't mean to be snide, but isn't that pretty much a given? Doesn't mean they're bad moves per se, but I think we need to be realistic in our expectations. 

JJ is a 15 mpg career player, and his backup, Frye, a finesse guy who's being asked to plat center with the big boys. I find it hard to expect a quality and consistent 20 mpg out of either of these guys. This year anyway.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Id grade them a B+ with the aadditions of nate and quentin, a three point shooter, and a small guy, who can go up and down the lane, they will be better this year. Also with the additions of larry brown, and Jerome james, a 7 1 or 7 2 center, who averaged 16 points for the sonics in the playoffs, he could help them if the rest of the knicks offence helps him


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

son of oakley said:


> Don't mean to be snide, but isn't that pretty much a given? Doesn't mean they're bad moves per se, but I think we need to be realistic in our expectations.
> 
> JJ is a 15 mpg career player, and his backup, Frye, a finesse guy who's being asked to plat center with the big boys. I find it hard to expect a quality and consistent 20 mpg out of either of these guys. This year anyway.


its not a given at all.

frye isn't a project,he is expected to play significant time this year, finesse doesn't mean scrub.

JJ supposedly has turned the corner,time will tell.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I said an F because I don't like trading Kurt Thomas and then losing the junkyard dog. I love Q Rich but I don't think he was a need on this roster at all. Frye doesn't impress me much at the moment but time will tell. LB is an interesting move but we have to see if he is healthy before we know anything about him. I do like the Nate draft pick because he will be a good PG. Time will tell and I think this offseason could prove to be decent but I just wouldn't have went the same route in rebuilding.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kamego said:


> I said an F because I don't like trading Kurt Thomas and then losing the junkyard dog. I love Q Rich but I don't think he was a need on this roster at all. Frye doesn't impress me much at the moment but time will tell. LB is an interesting move but we have to see if he is healthy before we know anything about him. I do like the Nate draft pick because he will be a good PG. Time will tell and I think this offseason could prove to be decent but I just wouldn't have went the same route in rebuilding.


An F? That's absurd.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

B for basically getting Nate Robinson and David Lee who are gonna be good picks. And getting younger with Q.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Kitty said:


> An F? That's absurd.


It's not absurd, it's just what I think. If it was absurd it wouldn't have been a choice on the poll.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kamego said:


> It's not absurd, it's just what I think. If it was absurd it wouldn't have been a choice on the poll.


It doesn’t matter if the F was part of the option; the fact that you have the audacity to give the Knicks Off-season an F is absurd. Hiring LB one of the best coaches in the league should automatically give the Knicks a better grade than an F. I know the rest of the Knick fans feel the same way. Your selection of an F is bias at best because you are a Pistons fan and probably have issue with us having LB in the first place. Come on I wasn't born yesterday, nor today.


----------

